
What Do You Mean “You Don’t Have a Bike”? - seejay
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/05/07/what-do-you-mean-you-dont-have-a-bike/
======
Jesse_Ray
I agree with the author concerning places with somewhat-level terrain, with
short distances between home, work, and grocery stores, with police officers
posted around these locations to ensure good traffic, and so on.

On the other hand, many places are not like that. Where I live, distances
between important locations is often twenty-five miles or so, there are many
hills that go up for hundreds of feet, there are many sharp curves, many
cliff-like areas without rails, no sidewalks, hardly any police to ensure sane
traffic conditions, people driving twenty or thirty MPH over the speed limit,
vehicles taking shortcuts by cutting into opposite lanes, people driving home
from bars and liquor stores in other counties which are not "dry", etc. Around
places like this, biking is a fine way to die.

~~~
angdis
Fortunately most of don't live in such places! Cycling is a very good way to
get around. Urban areas in particular have been making accommodations at a
fantastic pace.

